# Thinking of joining in on the fire craze



## Jdswifey (Dec 22, 2010)

but i have a kindle keyboard can i still read those books on the fire? I read someones post on amazon that you couldn't read old books you had d/l on your new fire is this true


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If the Fire is registered to the same account as your existing Kindle, any books in that account, purchased from Amazon, will be available for download to the Fire.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I didn't know if I was even going to keep my Fire in the beginning, but I never appreciated my Fire more until this past week.  I've been at the hospital with my SO for more than a week.  He's terminally ill and the Fire has been my friend.


----------



## Jdswifey (Dec 22, 2010)

why did you not think you were going to keep it?


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

You can read all your previously purchased books on the Fire as long as the Fire is connected to the same account as the Kindle Keyboard.  

What you can't do is download a bunch a books onto the Fire and then deregister it.  A lot of people would do this with the eink kindles in order to let their kids use a Kindle without having purchasing powers but with a Fire all content disappears after deregistering.


----------

